# Plastic Bag Rant



## StephenM (Oct 23, 2011)

Whilst I think that reusing plastic bags is a good idea the attitude of some shops is now getting very annoying. Today I was in WH Smith and brought (well attemped to) two magazines and a copy of the Times. The total spend was just under ?10. I then asked for a bag to keep my purchases together and was told there were two options - an ordinary plasic bag and a "bag for life" both chargeable. Then I asked would the bag be chargeable if I had brought the Times and the associated "Book of the Week" I was told no as I would be buying a book. I tried to explain the ridiculousness of spend ?5 and get a carrier bag free, spend ?10 and pay for the carrier. In the end the manager was called as I wanted a bag but refused to pay for it. After some debate I told him to stick his policy and put the magazines and the Times back on the shelf. An independent around the corner asked me if I needed a bag without prompting. Yes I try and recycle bags but I do not need this attitude when I make an impulse purchase!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm sorry but I don't see a problem with plastic bag usage being discouraged.

It's too easy to overlook the problem and make excuses for one's own behaviour or lack of foresight (and I don't exclude myself from that observation!).


----------



## margie (Oct 23, 2011)

I think its good that plastic bag use is being discourage - but it is silly that the criteria of a free bag comes down to the type of items bought and not the full cost.

You have to be careful if you choose to buy the more substancial bags - as in some shops they are bags for life and in others they are just more substancial but won't be replaced when they develop holes.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 23, 2011)

Crazy having two policies in place where you are charged on some purchases and not others, I'm all for charging as it makes people more conscious of reusing plastic bags or purchasing a bag-for-life.  Plastic bags take something like a thousand years to break down in a landfill.


----------



## David H (Oct 23, 2011)

Supermarkets in the Republic of Ireland have stopped supplying plastic bags for years.

If you want a cheap plastic carrier bag it's 32 cents a long life material bag costs from Aldi (cotton) 67cents to Supermarket canvas type at ?1 or ?2 depending on capacity.

However if you buy clothing or alcohol you're supplied with the appropriate paper bags.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 23, 2011)

the other day I grabbed a couple of bags from the recycling box at the front of the store - When I went to put my grapefruit in it, it contained what appeared to be several used baby wipes... MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 23, 2011)

It's another 'con' to get money out of the public - the co-op used to supply bio-degradable bags and I'm sure everyone else could so the environmental issue shouldn't be a factor.  Our council collects kitchen waste provided it's put in recylceable bags so I don't see why they can't be combined so you carry your shopping home, unload it and use the bag to line the kitchen waste bin.


----------



## Barb (Oct 23, 2011)

*Great idea*

I was recently given a Morsbag, made of strong cotton material in a really pretty design. The idea is to get people to stop using plastic bags and take reusable ones to the shops instead.

The idea is described as "guerilla-style social bagging" - people are approached and offered a free bag, it's as simple as that. You can find out more on the link: www.morsbags.com with instructions how to make and distribute them.



StephenM said:


> Whilst I think that reusing plastic bags is a good idea the attitude of some shops is now getting very annoying. Today I was in WH Smith and brought (well attemped to) two magazines and a copy of the Times. The total spend was just under ?10. I then asked for a bag to keep my purchases together and was told there were two options - an ordinary plasic bag and a "bag for life" both chargeable. Then I asked would the bag be chargeable if I had brought the Times and the associated "Book of the Week" I was told no as I would be buying a book. I tried to explain the ridiculousness of spend ?5 and get a carrier bag free, spend ?10 and pay for the carrier. In the end the manager was called as I wanted a bag but refused to pay for it. After some debate I told him to stick his policy and put the magazines and the Times back on the shelf. An independent around the corner asked me if I needed a bag without prompting. Yes I try and recycle bags but I do not need this attitude when I make an impulse purchase!


----------



## StephenM (Oct 23, 2011)

I have no objection to paying at all - the issue I had was with the totally inconsistent policy. Later today I will e-mail WH Smith about their totally stupid policy. Maybe they will send me a complimentary carrier!


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 23, 2011)

They recently introduced a compulsory 5p/bag policy in wales.

We remember to take our bags with us or carry what we buy to the car. I does have a few silly features but seems to be working mostly.

Too much plastic floating around in the world already.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2011)

You haven't been able to get 'normal' carrier bags in any French supermarket for years.  As a consquence from holidaying there year after year, I have a small collection of HUGE Intermarche/Carrefour/SuperU bags for life, which are made out of plastic coated canvas, with substantial material handles (sort of like narrower upholstery webbing) which are literally in weekly use both in our local Tescos and wherever we go in our motorhome.

Matter of fact I struggled to find a 'decent' 'ordinary' carrier bag, to take on our recent trip to stash the grubby washing in, inside the wardrobe!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 23, 2011)

StephenM said:


> I have no objection to paying at all - the issue I had was with the totally inconsistent policy. Later today I will e-mail WH Smith about their totally stupid policy. Maybe they will send me a complimentary carrier!



Ah! Just read you post properly now! 

Yep, I'm in total agreement with you. It does seem an utterly stupid policy by W.H. Smith. They should just charge for bags in all circumstances!

Andy (eating humble pie) HB


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 23, 2011)

As the shop keeper pays for the bags I personally can not see why he should not charge the customer for each and every bag. Nothing is free in this world.

Do agree with Stephen though the policy was inconsistent in his case.


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 23, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> As the shop keeper pays for the bags I personally can not see why he should not charge the customer for each and every bag. Nothing is free in this world.
> 
> Do agree with Stephen though the policy was inconsistent in his case.



Did you buy your mobile phone or was it FREE? Never heard of Buy One Get one FREE , the cost is absorbed into the prices in general.  I don't charge my guests for breakfast it's free (included in the room rate).  Shops are entitled to charge for customers paying with their credit cards but they don't, its FREE.


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 23, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> I don't charge my guests for breakfast it's free (included in the room rate).


 
In which case, it's paid for !

The point is, everything has a consequence and someone, somewhere along the line has to pay for it.

To be produced, to be shipped, to be cleared up/recycled, etc

The cost is more as a deterrant so that we only use them if we need them, rather than grabbing one to put a paper or a sandwich in. The natural environment is becoming clogged with them and other bits of plastic.

Rob


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 23, 2011)

But they don't have to be made of plastic, the co-op ones bio-degrade on their own in a matter of weeks and are made from corn-starch.  I have lifetime bags but keep leaving them in the car.  Some of us can't help remembering when you weren't allowed to take your own bags into the supermarket because of the risk of theft!


There is a difference between charging for something and including it in the cost - has the price of anything reduced because of the introduction of charges for bags?  Why is WH Smith's giving a bag free with a book and not with a magazine?  If you pay 5p for a plastic bag how much profit does the shop make? I'm willing to bet it's more than 4p.

Something needs to be done about plastic bags, but I don't believe this is the way to go.


----------



## David H (Oct 23, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> But they don't have to be made of plastic, the co-op ones bio-degrade on their own in a matter of weeks and are made from corn-starch.  I have lifetime bags but keep leaving them in the car.  Some of us can't help remembering when you weren't allowed to take your own bags into the supermarket because of the risk of theft!
> 
> 
> There is a difference between charging for something and including it in the cost - has the price of anything reduced because of the introduction of charges for bags?  Why is WH Smith's giving a bag free with a book and not with a magazine?  If you pay 5p for a plastic bag how much profit does the shop make? I'm willing to bet it's more than 4p.
> ...



Not sure about the UK, but here in Republic of Ireland nearly all of it goes to the Government in a plastic bag tax. http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...recycling/plastic_bag_environmental_levy.html


----------



## Caroline (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't like plastic bags, I seem to end up with hundreds of the plastic things if I'm not very carefull.

My way round this problem is to carry one of those nylon things that folds up small and will fit into a pocket or handbag. When offered a bag I can then say no thank you, I have one already and pull it out.

Having said that my bag was alrerady full when the young lady in Boots offered me one, which I accepted, but that is a rarety these days.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 24, 2011)

Caroline said:


> I don't like plastic bags, I seem to end up with hundreds of the plastic things if I'm not very carefull.
> 
> My way round this problem is to carry one of those nylon things that folds up small and will fit into a pocket or handbag. When offered a bag I can then say no thank you, I have one already and pull it out.
> 
> Having said that my bag was alrerady full when the young lady in Boots offered me one, which I accepted, but that is a rarety these days.



Same here, but my bag of choice is a rucksack.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 24, 2011)

Always carry a rucksack, as it's the easiest type of bag when cycling. Have a bungie in the pocket for any large items eg 6 packs of cat food tins or toilet rolls. And take great pleasure in getting green points from Tesco or Sainsbury, and great annoyance when they forget to give me any.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 24, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Always carry a rucksack, as it's the easiest type of bag when cycling. Have a bungie in the pocket for any large items eg 6 packs of cat food tins or toilet rolls. And take great pleasure in getting green points from Tesco or Sainsbury, and great annoyance when they forget to give me any.



My only problem with my rucksack is that it only rates one bag being used even if I'd saved using two or more plastic bags. Seems a little unfair to me, but hey!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 24, 2011)

I always carry my backpack and if I can't get everything in there, I have a Tote bag tucked away on one of the backpack pockets. I never use plastic bags if I can help it. I don't have too many spare hands these days what with one of them full of walking stick so the backpack is essential.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 24, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> My only problem with my rucksack is that it only rates one bag being used even if I'd saved using two or more plastic bags. Seems a little unfair to me, but hey!



Some check out assistants are a bit more generous / reasonable in their allocation of club points. You can also allocate your own number of bags at self check outs, although they don't really like rucksacks and the assistant usuallt has to come over several times.


----------

